# drinking alcohol and IUI



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

I know that once you've been basted it's a big no-no but I am currently day 1 and have party at the weekend; is it ok to have a couple of glasses of wine in the run up?  sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It's fine to have alcohol just keep it in moderation, have fun!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

professor waffle said:


> It's fine to have alcohol just keep it in moderation, have fun!


I'd say ditto!!!

k


----------

